# Looking for Bastilla



## mish (Mar 18, 2005)

Tried this in a Morrocan restaurant & loved it! Anyone have a recipe they like - without pigeon - preferably chicken?  Have seen recipes with variations of spelling, i.e. B'Stilla, or morrocan chicken pie. I have a recipe for Bisteeyas, if anyone is interested, but hoped to find an original.

Here's a link to one that looks tempting. Beware of pop-ups.  Someday would like to try my hand at the complete menu, lamb, couscous or any other ideas for the feast? Thanx in advance.

http://www.fabulousfoods.com/recipes/appetizers/apfowl/bastilla/bastilla.html


----------



## Darkstream (Mar 18, 2005)

I will give you two a little later this weekend.


----------



## Michael in FtW (Mar 19, 2005)

Hey Mish - would photo-illustrated step-by-step instructions work for you? And, yes, it tastes like chicken  

http://www.fabulousfoods.com/recipes/appetizers/apfowl/bastilla/bastilla.html


----------



## mish (Mar 19, 2005)

Thanks Dark. I'd almost given up.


Michael, great minds think alike  scroll up to my post.


----------



## Michael in FtW (Mar 19, 2005)

Humm Mish .... I guess that's a big oops for me?


----------



## mish (Mar 19, 2005)

No prob, Michael. It's the thought that counts :!: If I can't find the recipe, would love to make a reservation there. Looks mighty good.  Wonder if they deliver.


----------



## Haggis (Mar 19, 2005)

I have a recipe that I saw just recently for a type of morrocan spiced lamb with dried fig couscous...I can't wait to try it.


----------



## mish (Mar 19, 2005)

Haggis, that sounds great.  I love figs.  Would you share it, pretty please?  Thanks.

Michael mentioned a lamb dish (in my mellow yellow - saffron post) made with saffron Mahatma rice that peeked my interest.  Waving at Michael for his recipe.

I came across a moroccan Chicken Tangine recipe (hope I saved it), that looks good too.


----------



## Darkstream (Mar 20, 2005)

b’stilla 

These two recipes come from “The Moroccan Collection”, by Hilaire Walden, published by Hamlyn, London ISBN 0 600 60584 1, in print. Thoroughly recommended to anyone with an interest in Moroccan or North African cuisine. You can probably get one from Amazon (but use a fake/free email drop because they spam your mailbox afterwards).



Chicken B’stilla

Ingredients


1 small chicken, 1 large onion, 2 teaspoons grated ginger, pinch of saffron, 3 tablespoons of chopped fresh coriander, 1 ½ teaspoons ground cinnamon, 3 tablespoons fresh parsley, 4 eggs, 1 ounce butter, 3 ounces chopped blanched almonds, 2 teaspoon of sugar, 9 ounce pack filo pastry, olive oil for brushing, salt and pepper to taste, icing sugar


Method


1. Put chicken into a saucepan (you may want to joint it first), with the onion, ginger, saffron, coriander, 1 teaspn cinnamon, parsley, cilantro, salt and pepper. Simmer till tender in just enough water. (NOTE: I cannot stand reheated chicken, so I just browned it first, mixed it with the other ingredients, and cooked it as a pie).
2. Remove chicken and boil down the cooking sauce to a syrup. Remove the chicken meat and chop.
3. Beat the syrup into the eggs and scramble the eggs in butter.
4. Toast the almonds, and add the remaining sugar and cinnamon.
5. NOW, using overlapping sheets of filo pastry, brushing each sheet with oil, make a square either large for a whole pie or small for individual pies of 3 sheets of filo pastry. Cover with the eggs, then chicken, then almonds. Fold up the sides to cover.
6. Bake at gas 6, 400F25 mins till golden.
7. Sprinkle with icing sugar and remaining cinnamon.

This is served as a STARTER, believe it or not! But who cares. 

VERDICT: EXCELLENT, even in the low fat/cal version which substitutes ground sultanas for the sugar. (mmm….you might like it better that way…)



Lamb B’stilla


Ingredients


2 tablespoons olive oil, 1 onion, 2 garlic cloves, 1/1/2 inch of root ginger grated, ½ teaspoon dried mint, ½ teaspoon paprika, 8 oz minced lamb, 6 oz red lentils 2 tabs tomato puree, harissa, 2 tablespoons lemon juice, 2 oz raisins 20 fluid ounces of stock, 4 oz filo pastry poppy seeds, salt and pepper

Fry the vegetables, add the paprika and fry one minute, add the mince and brown. Add the rest of the ingredients and cook gently until the water has been absorbed and the lentils are done. Make up the pie as above and sprinkle with poppy seeds and bake. You could sprinkle it lightly with rose water when you take it out.











.


----------



## mish (Mar 20, 2005)

Thank you, thank you. These do look wonderful:!: :!: (copying, pasting).

It's true about this being only one course in the Morrocan restaurant where I dined. Dish after dish kept on coming -this one, lamb, tea, so many more. Great experience.

Here's the recipe I found. See what you think. They look very similar. (Think is is supposedloy the light version.)

Moroccan Spiced Chicken Bisteeyas
Makes 4 servings 
Nonstick cooking spray 
1 pound boneless skinless chicken breasts 
2 tablespoons (10 to 12 cloves) garlic, minced 
2 teaspoons ground cumin 
1 teaspoon ground cinnamon 
1/2 teaspoon ground ginger 
1/2 teaspoon black pepper 
1/4 teaspoon turmeric (optional) 
1 medium onion, chopped 
1 cup chicken broth 
1 cup egg substitute 
2 tablespoons powdered sugar 
1/4 cup chopped fresh cilantro 
2 tablespoons lemon juice 
1 teaspoon grated lemon peel 
8 sheets phyllo dough 
2 tablespoons margarine, melted 

Spray medium nonstick skillet with cooking spray; heat over high heat. Add chicken; cook 3 minutes or until golden. Turn; cook 3 minutes. Remove chicken; set aside. Combine garlic, cumin, cinnamon, ginger, pepper and turmeric in small bowl; set aside. 

Add onion to skillet; cook and stir 4 minutes or until crisp-tender and golden. Add spice mixture; stir 30 seconds or until fragrant. Add chicken broth; bring to a boil. Return chicken breasts and accumulated juices to skillet. Reduce heat to low; simmer, covered, 10 to 12 minutes or until chicken is no longer pink in center. Remove chicken; cool slightly. 

Simmer onion mixture, uncovered, 4 to 6 minutes, until thick but not dry. Add egg substitute; cook, stirring gently, 2 to 3 minutes, until softly set. Remove from heat. Stir in powdered sugar and cilantro. Shred chicken into large bite-size pieces with fork. Combine chicken, lemon juice and lemon peel in medium bowl. 

Preheat oven to 375°F. Spray baking sheet with cooking spray. Unroll phyllo dough. Cover with plastic wrap or damp kitchen towel to prevent dough from drying out. 
Lay 1 phyllo sheet on work surface. Brush with 1/2 teaspoon margarine; fold in half crosswise and set aside. Lay another sheet on work surface and brush with 1/2 teaspoon margarine. Lay folded sheets in center of work surface, long edges parallel. Place 1/4 chicken in center forming 4-inch circle. Mound 1/4 egg mixture on top of chicken. 

Lift 1 corner and fold over filling. Working around circle, fold dough over filling every 2 inches or so until filling is completely encased. Move phyllo packet to prepared baking sheet. Brush surface with margarine. Repeat with remaining phyllo sheets, margarine, chicken and egg mixture to make 4 bisteeyas. Bake 20 to 25 minutes, until golden. To garnish, sift powdered sugar over tops of bisteeyas and sprinkle with cinnamon.


----------

